# The Fanned Fret Club



## ralphy1976 (Sep 27, 2010)

since there seems to be a growing interest in fanned guitars - probably due to the financial appeal which the Agile can exert on you - i thought we could have a club to thrash the theme around, wouldn't you say?

MODS : wasn't sure where to put it since it could be 7 / 8 / 9 etc...so move it at your leisure.

and now candy : 






















if anything else, playing a fanned guitar is a thrill because it looks odd to the viewer and just for that it is bloody awesome!!!


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 27, 2010)

I never get tired of seeing that uv.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 27, 2010)

damn the wood on that is perfect in every way \m/ if ibanez had a fanned fret i would be in the club


----------



## Randy (Sep 27, 2010)

*I say 7's section for now, since that's what the one in the OP is. * 

Damn fine guitar.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm having one built right now by Adam (Elysian). It was a recent development after my original fan-fret build with another luthier went down hill.....WAY down hill. Regardless, I am very happy to have Adam build it for me instead. It is replacing the old build we were doing. Adam is super awesome to do that for me after he found out what happened with the other guy. It's going to be an insane guitar.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 27, 2010)

The top on that thing looks *sick*, ralphy!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 27, 2010)

Here's my Jaden Rose:










In other words, I don't get why Ralphie keeps posting "my" guitar as "his"...


----------



## BMU (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesome. All of those. And here I thought my J Custom might have cured me of GAS forever HAHAHA.


----------



## tuttermuts (Sep 27, 2010)

Here's my Sk, currently in for some tweaking, looking forward to having her back


----------



## bostjan (Sep 27, 2010)

Maybe we should all post the scale lengths as well, as that would be incredibly informative.

My seven is 660 -710 mm. It feels a little more aggressive than the eight.

My eight is 600 - 660 mm. The delta is barely noticeable to my hands, although it looks more extreme.


----------



## tuttermuts (Sep 27, 2010)

mine is 25,5 to 27 inch. looks pretty extreme but practically I can do pretty much the same as on a regular fretboard (some stuff even easier). The string tension is just fantastic, has allot of snap to it.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 27, 2010)

il get pics of my custom 6string fanned bass when iv build it


----------



## aleXander (Sep 27, 2010)

I want to try one of these... 
But i don't think i could ever bring myself to buy one


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Sep 28, 2010)

Although the multi-scales are awesome, I still must commend you on the beauty of the UV Swirl... I literally cannot tire of seeing those guitars.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 28, 2010)

so, yeah good call bostjan.

"Fred's axe" is a 27.5" to 25" scale. Sound wise i love how the lower registry is clearer than on the UV.

From a playability i have noticed some fingering issues starting around the 15th fret when i try to make chords. I think it is mostly due to the fact that having no fret markers and being exactly overlooking these frets i "cross-eye"!!! 

Otherwise for anything from 3rd to 12th i really like how the fan seems to suit my wrist angle.

it is true one could argue it is mostly a gimmick unless you have a near perfect ear (Eric johnson / Steve) but there aren't that many around and it is pretty cool too!!!

SIDE NOTE : where is HighGain510 (Matt) these days? His Oni is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## Durero (Sep 28, 2010)

My 7-string prototype from 2003. 32" - 36" multi-scale, 31 frets, 5 octave range.

Since modded with my own single-string pickups.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 28, 2010)

My actual axe from these, which is not Ralphie's Siggery in spite of all I say, is a 25,5" to 27" scale. 

EDIT: someone left me rep and had asked if the Jaden was mine or borrowed from Jaden. Since he didn't sign so I could PM him, here's the answer: the Jaden is mine indeed. All the "my" guitar and "Fred's" guitar jokes you see are regarding Ralphie's fanned fret - it's a long standing joke.


----------



## Quinny (Sep 28, 2010)

bostjan said:


>



Oni, yes? Both regular body size?

Very, very nice!! 

Q.


----------



## Meshugger (Sep 28, 2010)

Durero said:


> My 7-string prototype from 2003. 32" - 36" multi-scale, 31 frets, 5 octave range.
> 
> Since modded with my own single-string pickups.



Win!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 28, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> My actual axe from these, which is not Ralphie's Siggery in spite of all I say, is a 25,5" to 27" scale.
> 
> EDIT: someone left me rep and had asked if the Jaden was mine or borrowed from Jaden. Since he didn't sign so I could PM him, here's the answer: the Jaden is mine indeed. All the "my" guitar and "Fred's" guitar jokes you see are regarding Ralphie's fanned fret - it's a long standing joke.



Yeah : i am the twerp who rep'd you and forgot to sign!!!! how clever am i really?!!! uh??!!! 

Have you considered buying one of his (since mine) which appear from time to time on ebay? he now makes his own pickups after a suggestion from a member of ss.org


----------



## bostjan (Sep 28, 2010)

Durero said:


> My 7-string prototype from 2003. 32" - 36" multi-scale, 31 frets, 5 octave range.
> 
> Since modded with my own single-string pickups.



What are those sparkly things on the fretboard, and how have I never noticed those before?!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 28, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> Yeah : i am the twerp who rep'd you and forgot to sign!!!! how clever am i really?!!! uh??!!!
> 
> Have you considered buying one of his (since mine) which appear from time to time on ebay? he now makes his own pickups after a suggestion from a member of ss.org



Aye, I did, in a dual pickup config. It'll have to wait now that I'm
a) waiting for another Jaden Rose (non-fanned)
b) trying to wrestle the Freb 4.0 from GKG

I may end up selling some axe to accomodate another fanned fret, who knows.


----------



## Durero (Sep 28, 2010)

bostjan said:


>



God I never get tired of looking at these 

If you ever feel like posting more pics of your beauties here bostjan I'm sure we wouldn't mind


----------



## Durero (Sep 28, 2010)

bostjan said:


> What are those sparkly things on the fretboard, and how have I never noticed those before?!



They're markers for the natural (white-key) notes of each string. I use a 4ths tuning scheme starting from G#1 so I marked the notes under each string to ease navigating the neck in non-standard tuning.

The bigger markers are the exact middle of the range and help me see which octave I'm in in any position on the neck.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry I know you're probably sick of seeing it now


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 28, 2010)

That is one axe I never get tired of seeing, tbh.


----------



## Durero (Sep 28, 2010)

Me too. I never tire of seeing pics of it. It's a fascinating design


----------



## bostjan (Sep 28, 2010)

tonywozere said:


> Sorry I know you're probably sick of seeing it now



Not at all! Why would we be sick of looking at a guitar that looks like absolutely nothing else in this world?


----------



## JamesM (Sep 28, 2010)

bostjan said:


> Not at all! Why would we be sick of looking at a guitar that looks like absolutely nothing else in this world?



Where's the guitar though? All I see is a chair...


----------



## tuttermuts (Sep 29, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Where's the guitar though? All I see is a chair...



If you fail to spot the guitar in this picture...then I have bad news for you


j/k ;p


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 29, 2010)

^It's a ninja guitar.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Sep 29, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;2159910 said:


> ^It's a WH 40K guitar.



Fix'd.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## anthonyferguson (Sep 29, 2010)

WIN.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 29, 2010)

Deadnightshade said:


>



What's the scale length? is it 25"-28"?

That wood looks incredible.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 30, 2010)

:holyshit:


----------



## bostjan (Sep 30, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


>



That Blackmachine is really nice!

Is that perpendicular at the nut? What's the scale length? Spec's?

Must... Know... More... About... Guitar...


----------



## tuttermuts (Sep 30, 2010)

the monkey is right, it is a guitar to go apeshit about


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 30, 2010)

bostjan said:


> That Blackmachine is really nice!
> 
> Is that perpendicular at the nut? What's the scale length? Spec's?
> 
> Must... Know... More... About... Guitar...


 
Im almoast sure It's a 25.5-28 fan, and it's perpendicular at the 5th (or at least closest to perpendicular). And I'm guessing it has haeussel pickups.

also... I really want one of those . Does that one have the rosewood/ebony laminated neck?


----------



## Deadnightshade (Oct 1, 2010)

bostjan said:


> What's the scale length? is it 25"-28"?
> 
> That wood looks incredible.



Bingo it's 25"-28" .I took it to a local luthier friend of mine and he also commented that the fretboard is very nice and correctly cut to play and sound it's best.I'm really happy with it


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 1, 2010)

Old pic of my Black Machine. I have Haeussel pickups now. 







Do not let this photo fool you. Even though I have an Axe FX I have not really done anything with it yet. 

Right now all of this stuff is not being used, even my 8 string has been in a case for a few months


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh, quite pretty BM's here.


----------



## jaco815 (Oct 1, 2010)

Durero said:


> They're markers for the natural (white-key) notes of each string. I use a 4ths tuning scheme starting from G#1 so I marked the notes under each string to ease navigating the neck in non-standard tuning.
> 
> The bigger markers are the exact middle of the range and help me see which octave I'm in in any position on the neck.


 

Those big markers are a really good idea for marking octaves. I might do something like that with some vinyl stickers or something.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 1, 2010)

i feel obliged to that thanks to those 2 blackmachine owners, but that maybe my voodoo "thanks"!!!

Awesome axes guys, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Durero (Oct 1, 2010)

jaco815 said:


> Those big markers are a really good idea for marking octaves. I might do something like that with some vinyl stickers or something.


There's a company who sells vinyl fretboard markers on eBay if you're interested. I haven't tried them but I've had email discussion with the maker about ordering some custom shapes and he was very receptive.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Oct 2, 2010)

bostjan said:


> That Blackmachine is really nice!
> 
> Is that perpendicular at the nut? What's the scale length? Spec's?
> 
> Must... Know... More... About... Guitar...



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...78032-blackmachine-f8-big-pictures-alert.html

There you can see the nut better, and more info


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's my first ever fanned fret guitar, fresh out of the box today.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 2, 2010)

^How do you like it? No NGD thread? Lol.

EDIT: Nevermind, missed it.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 2, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...78032-blackmachine-f8-big-pictures-alert.html
> 
> There you can see the nut better, and more info



Played that upside down for a few minutes at a guitar show a few years back. Shocked at how light it was and how small the neck felt. Sounded ridiculous through the Diezel too.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 2, 2010)

fanned frets look so cool,but what is the purpose exactly? looks?


----------



## dpm (Oct 3, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> SIDE NOTE : where is HighGain510 (Matt) these days? His Oni is just plain ridiculous.



IDK how much I'm allowed to say, but Matt has had to have some serious medical treatment in the last couple of weeks  His Oni is currently in the hands of someone else for safe keeping...


----------



## Krankguitarist (Oct 3, 2010)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> fanned frets look so cool,but what is the purpose exactly? looks?



Compared to a straight 25.5" scale, it makes for a bit more tension on the lower strings. Like having a baritone and a "standard" guitar in the same axe.

In theory it keeps the low end tight while retaining a comfortable tension on the higher strings. I've never had the chance to play one, though.

As far as how necessary this is...it really isn't. But it's nice to have on a 7 or 8 string guitar.


----------



## FrankeR (Oct 3, 2010)

And fanned frets follow the natural movement of your fingers so you don't have to move your fingers in all those weird angles.
If I remember correctly, if I am wrong just say so.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 3, 2010)

The only problem I se is bending, especially large bends. I don't know about anyone eleae, but I sometimes tune my guitar one octave lower then standard, to give me the ability to bend the string at least half the fretboards length. Would this be a problem?


----------



## JamesM (Oct 3, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> The only problem I se is bending, especially large bends. I don't know about anyone eleae, but I sometimes tune my guitar one octave lower then standard, to give me the ability to bend the string at least half the fretboards length. Would this be a problem?


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 3, 2010)

Tuning an octave down just for bending would leave you with spaghtetti, so I'm assuming you mean a step down.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 4, 2010)

dpm said:


> IDK how much I'm allowed to say, but Matt has had to have some serious medical treatment in the last couple of weeks  His Oni is currently in the hands of someone else for safe keeping...



No worries Dan, you're cool.  Basically yeah Misha is going to be rocking my Oni for a while, had to cover my medical expenses and I have surgery coming up soon so I sold all my guitars but one and a little practice amp. I have a deal where I'll have another one coming which is awesome and hopefully I can get the funds together soon to get my CF beauty back as I was instantly regretting being responsible the minute he walked out the door.  Anyways, pics of my baby are in this thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/121921-oni-7-string-fanned-fret-picture-overload-56k-no-carbon-fiber-for-you.html#post2022344

Few pics:



















Miss her SO much!


----------



## bostjan (Oct 4, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> The only problem I se is bending, especially large bends. I don't know about anyone eleae, but I sometimes tune my guitar one octave lower then standard, to give me the ability to bend the string at least half the fretboards length. Would this be a problem?



I have absolutely no problem with bends on mine. The extra clarity with the lower strings is a huge selling point for me.

There is some physics behind the initial idea of "fanned" frets, for which Novax held the patent for 17 years. The basic idea was to sort of tune inharmonicities due to scale length to maximize the clarity of the second or third harmonics. I kind of wonder about some of the maths behind it, but there is a subtle change in tone, and to me, it makes a substantial difference in the enjoyment of playing.

Also, with multiscale, it is possible to have a high a without sacrificing the tone of lower strings or buying special strings.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 4, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> No worries Dan, you're cool.  Basically yeah Misha is going to be rocking my Oni for a while, had to cover my medical expenses and I have surgery coming up soon so I sold all my guitars but one and a little practice amp. I have a deal where I'll have another one coming which is awesome and hopefully I can get the funds together soon to get my CF beauty back as I was instantly regretting being responsible the minute he walked out the door.  Anyways, pics of my baby are in this thread:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/121921-oni-7-string-fanned-fret-picture-overload-56k-no-carbon-fiber-for-you.html#post2022344
> 
> ...



 I hope you feel better. I didn't know you were under the weather.

Also hope you get ahold of my seven's sister eight, that way all of the cousins will be linked.


----------



## darren (Oct 4, 2010)

AntiTankDog said:


> Here's my first ever fanned fret guitar, fresh out of the box today.



Whoa! Nice flame on that mahogany!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 4, 2010)

bostjan said:


> I hope you feel better. I didn't know you were under the weather.
> 
> Also hope you get ahold of my seven's sister eight, that way all of the cousins will be linked.



Yeah bro I've been hospitalized 3 times for a total of 27 days (15 days the first time, 7 days the second and 6 days a week ago) in the past 5 months.  Surgery lined up in the next 2 months. I have all my hospital bills under control now so I'm going to grab that 8 and hopefully can work with Misha to get the CF back, it pained me so badly to let it go that I really must have it back ASAP but it's going to be up to him.


----------



## Randy (Oct 4, 2010)

I'll get it back.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 4, 2010)

Randy said:


> I'll get it back.



Make it happen, Cap'n!


----------



## Shenaniganizer (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks to you guys, I'm getting more and more interested in a fanned fret 7.

Is Roter the cheapest bang for the buck option? I'm sorry if I'm thread-jacking; please feel free to delete my post if necessary, I figured it'd just be best to ask in here than start a new thread.

I'd get the Agile, but, I've read around here that the non-angled pickup would make it sound like utter crap.. So, I'd rather look elsewhere.


----------



## espman (Oct 4, 2010)

Shenaniganizer said:


> I'd get the Agile, but, I've read around here that the non-angled pickup would make it sound like utter crap.. So, I'd rather look elsewhere.


 




 This is an Agile with a slanted pup


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 4, 2010)

Shenaniganizer said:


> Thanks to you guys, I'm getting more and more interested in a fanned fret 7.
> 
> Is Roter the cheapest bang for the buck option? I'm sorry if I'm thread-jacking; please feel free to delete my post if necessary, I figured it'd just be best to ask in here than start a new thread.
> 
> I'd get the Agile, but, I've read around here that the non-angled pickup would make it sound like utter crap.. So, I'd rather look elsewhere.



No the Roter isn't the cheapest, the Agiles are less expensive for sure (and they are making both angled and non-angled pickup models). Not to slam Roter as I don't really care, but go to the dealer's section and read the Roter fanned fret order thread.... lots of folks who either never got their guitars or have been told their guitars were shipping and still have never received the guitar to date.... buyer beware.  

If you're looking to try one out on the cheap with an angled pickup, my advice would be check out the Agile.


----------



## Shenaniganizer (Oct 4, 2010)

Wait, where can I find an angled pickup Agile?

The only ones on Rondo's site are like $1200.

Is that average for a cheap, bang for your buck fanned fret guitar?


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 4, 2010)

Shenaniganizer said:


> Wait, where can I find an angled pickup Agile?
> 
> The only ones on Rondo's site are like $1200.
> 
> Is that average for a cheap, bang for your buck fanned fret guitar?



Looks like the first run of hardtail models sold out. The one you're looking at is way more expensive because it has the Kahler fanned trem which is pricey by itself. The hardtail models like the one pictured a few posts above was like $700ish or so IIRC.  If you don't need an expensive trem, hit up Kurt and ask if/when they have more hardtail models incoming, they usually order them in batches and if they sold well he'll probably get more in soon.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 4, 2010)

^Early next year, around the same time that we'll be seeing the fanned 8s that I've been dying for FOREVER.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 6, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> No worries Dan, you're cool.  Basically yeah Misha is going to be rocking my Oni for a while, had to cover my medical expenses and I have surgery coming up soon so I sold all my guitars but one and a little practice amp. I have a deal where I'll have another one coming which is awesome and hopefully I can get the funds together soon to get my CF beauty back as I was instantly regretting being responsible the minute he walked out the door.  Anyways, pics of my baby are in this thread:



Hey man, nice to hear you are ok, sad to hear that you were in such a bad shape that you had to resolve to some drastic compromise.

I guess health has got no price and guitars can always be had in life, as for life itself it is a bit harder!!!

Really pleased you are ok though.

I am not surprised Misha is looking after your axe, considering how blown away he seemed on that video!!

I also noticed that you just bought a 2nd hand Oni, so congrats for that, it should allow you to reduce your addiction a tad!!!

Keep strong, keep rocking man!!!




FrankeR said:


> And fanned frets follow the natural movement of your fingers so you don't have to move your fingers in all those weird angles.
> If I remember correctly, if I am wrong just say so.



well, yes in a sense but it has more to do with your wrist movement (careful here sunshine!!) but only if the fan you have is in synch with your wrist movement.

For instance 2" fan (say 27.5" to 25.5" scale) may perfectly be ok for one and just manageable for another one.

Beyond this and over-riding this aspect what you must keep in mind is what you want as a guitar : how high you want your highs and how low you want your low...but 30" to 25.5" scale may be un-practical!!!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 6, 2010)

AntiTankDog said:


> Here's my first ever fanned fret guitar, fresh out of the box today.



i concur with Darren here, great looking axe!!! and is that your dog too? great one!!!


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah, that's Gunnar, my Norwegian Elkhound. He's a great dog. 

It's a fantastic guitar, love it more every day.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 6, 2010)

how do you find the active pick-up (if i am not mistaken??) for this machine? and how does it perform when you run out of battery (if so).

I have an ebony board on mine and frankly...ebony rules and is awesome for any tapping..etc..

and that dog is great!!! any other pics?


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 8, 2010)

This is my first SD Blackout, but if they work like EMGs, it's pretty obvious when the batttery dies.

You'll get a thin, weak, distorted sound. After checking cables, connections, headphones, etc, you'll then remember there's a battery in the guitar. It only need replacement every year or so, depends on how much you play of course.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 22, 2010)

i'd like to point out to all of you that Haussel makes some custom pickups for anything including custom 8 string fanned ones.

Häussel Pickups

on my axe there is a custom Lundgren, but i could not find any info related to "custom" woundings, but you can always drop them an email

Lundgren guitar pickups - Model M 8

i think i read once somewhere about BKP custom for fanned, again email is your friend

Bare Knuckle Pickups, North Devon, UK - Hand Wound Guitar Pickups


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 22, 2010)

^ Villex will do them too. He's doing a couple for my O.A.F. fanned 10 string.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Oct 22, 2010)

I wanna join da cwub gaiz


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 23, 2010)

thanks to OrusMetal who reminded me that Nordstrand does fanned pick-ups too

nordstrand pickups > welcome


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 24, 2010)

Anyone know where/how to figure out the scale lengths for _all_ of the strings on a fanned fret guitar?For example, if I was to pick up the Agile Pendulum 6 string, which has a 27"-25.5" fan, what would be the lengths for the 2nd through 5th strings? If I got one it would be for tuning in fifths, but it's hard to use a string guage calculator to find what strings I'll need when I have no idea what the scale length for each of them would be.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Oct 24, 2010)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Anyone know where/how to figure out the scale lengths for _all_ of the strings on a fanned fret guitar?For example, if I was to pick up the Agile Pendulum 6 string, which has a 27"-25.5" fan, what would be the lengths for the 2nd through 5th strings? If I got one it would be for tuning in fifths, but it's hard to use a string guage calculator to find what strings I'll need when I have no idea what the scale length for each of them would be.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 24, 2010)

I meant before buying the guitar, but I suppose I was asking for that...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 24, 2010)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Anyone know where/how to figure out the scale lengths for _all_ of the strings on a fanned fret guitar?For example, if I was to pick up the Agile Pendulum 6 string, which has a 27"-25.5" fan, what would be the lengths for the 2nd through 5th strings? If I got one it would be for tuning in fifths, but it's hard to use a string guage calculator to find what strings I'll need when I have no idea what the scale length for each of them would be.



Basic math will guide you!

If you start at one string there are 5 moves in scale length from the starting point!

There is 1.5" of difference from start to finish!

1.5 % 5 = .3!

Assuming each string is spaced apart exactly the same distance from the next string we can assume that there will be .3 difference in scale length from one string to the next!

So you start from one end (25.5) and add .3 per string!

Thus!

25.5"
25.8"
26.1"
26.4"
26.7"
27"!

Excelsior! Basic math and common sense win the day again!!!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 24, 2010)

I shall be unique and post my fanned-fret bass, fanned 34-37." Plays and sounds great, even with the big stretch down low on the B string.





















It is a Dingwall ABI Elite. Passive, and can do anything from P and J-style tones to the holy-shit-aggressive both-pickups-in-parallel mode.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 24, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Basic math will guide you!
> 
> Excelsior! Basic math and common sense win the day again!!!


 
Me and math have never gotten along very well. I'm glad you seem to like it well enough, though. Thanks.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 24, 2010)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Me and math have never gotten along very well. I'm glad you seem to like it well enough, though. Thanks.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 24, 2010)

@TemjinStrife : this thread is about all fretted instruments, so by all means, yeah of ocurse and this bass is totally badass, the top is amazing!!!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 24, 2010)

the dingwall basses make me want to go back to playing bass. Particularly the combustion.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 27, 2010)

Got my Agile Pendulum fanned 8 yesterday...


----------

